# Fishbite favorites



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I'm gonna buy a lot of em over the winter months....early prep for Spring 2005. Even though a lot of posts have been made about the various flavors and colors.....it would be nice if a thread could be devoted just to preferred ones.

I will be targeting *spot, roundhead, and croaker with them*.

What color/flavor combo works best for spot?
Roundhead?
Croaker?

And which weather condition does each work best in? 
Example...what color is good on sunny days, rainy days, cloudy water, clear water, etc....

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

I have had great success with the orange clam and white crab for spots and roundheads in the VA Beach pier. I heard that the fish mistake the orange color for the eggs of the sandflea. Other colors that worked are the pink and green shrimp but not as much as the white and orange. Do not buy the ones with glitters. They are thinner and melts faster in water. 

I have about 6 packs ready for the yellow belly fall season. For spots, you can cut the strips to as many as 6 small pieces that is why it is much less expensive compared to bloodworms. I know of a pier local who used to catch spots earlier in the year when they were running in the VBP near the fish cleaning station 3 at a time using small pieces of the orange clam. But then you might like to wait before stocking up on your fishbites because I heard they are coming op with the BLOODWORM flavor very soon (around September). The Princess Anne Distributors sell it for only $5.95/pack compared to Lighthouse and Bubba's where they sell it for $6.99.

Other fish I have caught with the fishbites are flounder, croaker, trout and bluefish.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Has anyone ever fished bloodworm on one rod and fishbite on another,simultaneously,to see how the two compare??....the R


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

What size hooks do you use when fishing for spot?

Darryl


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

*spot hooks*

i like #6-#8 long shank hooks..if i'm only getting spot..#8....if im getting croaker also..i'll go with #6...i have found while fishing from the pier/beach, that if you keep your line tight, the fish pretty much hook themselves.


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

*hook size*

I use size 4 or 6, depending on the size of the spots/roundheads. Also, try to jig/move your rod up and down to attract more fish. Sometimes you have to wait a little bit until the fishbite melts or gets soft before you will get a bite. Other times, when the fish are running, I would get a bite as soon as it hits the water. Of course, if there are no fish around, do not expect to catch a lot on fishbites. If that is the case, then you would not catch anything whatever bait you use. What I am saying is that if the fish are there, fishbites are an excellent alternative to natural bait and just as good IMHO. I never go fishing without it anymore. For those who were disappointed when they first used FB, hold on to it and try them again when the yellow bellies are running. You will save a lot of money and time (note: you do not have to change your bait as often than if you were using bloodworms).


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

the rhondel,

Last May/June at the VBP, when I first started using fishbites, I was putting bloodworms or squid/shrimp on 1 hook and FB on the othe hook. The results are about even. There are days when the fish will prefer the BW with the FB a close second or vice versa. But there was one day when the roundheads would only take the FB. I was the only one on the pier (on the left hand corner at the end) catching roundheads consistently.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

THX f210....since fishbites will keep,maybe ya start off using them and if they aint catchin'  and people using worms are  ,ya go buy worms  ......the R


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks for the information guys. BTW what are yellow bellies? Are you referring to spot?

Darryl


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

yes, yellow bellies are spots. They usually run in the fall (Sept/Oct) when they are already big and heavy. Hope that the bloodworm flavor is out by then. If not, then I will just use the orange clam and white crab.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

*fishbites*

something i tried..and it works  ...fishing got real slow, had FB(CLAM,SHRIMP) outas wellas BW and squid...nothing...clam FB had melted. as was rebaiting i put a piece of BW on the hook and realised it should have a clam FB, said heck and put that on too. threw back out and 2mins later...BAMMMM. big croaker, still had both baits on threw back out and...BAMMMM, good size spot...this went on for about an hour. i was the only one catching fish..that was the only rod getting hits(did get a small spot on BW).ENDED UP WITH 9 BIG CROAKER AND SIX OK SPOT...  ...must have been the mix..


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

any good for flounder?


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

Yes. I have caught a lot of flounder with fishbites. However, all of them were throwbacks. I was not really fishing for them anyway and was concentrating on spots and roundheads. 

Also, a post by DYHARD above is saying that his friend caught a lot of flounders and spots on fishbites and nightcrawlers in the Rudee inlet.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i was catching a bunch of spot and blues on clam fishbites, the guy fishing next to me was using bloodworms...he was probably getting just as much bites as me, but came up with clear hooks every time. i was skeptical at first about them, now im considering ordering a sheet or two. it's true, when you compair them to bloodworms, they eventually end up being cheaper in the end for what they're worth. less mess, you can keep em in the tacklebox, and the variety is great. i'd reccomend them to ANYONE.


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

*hey another fishbites believer!!*

 good for you, stillskatin. What color of clam fishbites were you using? Had great luck with the orange. How many pieces did you cut each strip? I usually cut mine into 3 but I know of somebody who cuts his to about 6 pcs per strip. Where in VA Beach did you buy your fb? I will probably be going there within the next few weeks as I heard the spots are biting already. You might want to wait for the bloodworm flavor which I heard will be coming out in September before you buy another flavor if you will be targeting the yellow bellies.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i was using white clam bites...they didn't have a big selection. i got them at Long Pointe Tackle for $7.00. I was cutting them in two, started cutting them in 3's today. And the spot bite has been pretty good from what i've noticed...saw some nice ones managed at Lesner today...i might give Rudee a shot after work tommorow...I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Thanks, Stillskatin!!!*

Give the orange clam bites a try and if there are some roundheads, try the pink shrimp too. If the water clarity is not good, I think you would do better with the brighter colors, at least in my experience. 

The Princess Anne Distributors in 17th street have more variety and they only sell it for $5.99 per pack which is even cheaper than when you order directly from wherein they sell it for $6.45/pack. The whole sheet is equivalent to slightly more than 2 and 1/2 packs of fish and strips. However, I like to buy the individual packs because there are some days the fish will prefer a different color and flavor so if you buy the big sheet and they prefer a different flavor/color for that day, you might not get a lot of bites. If you cut a strip at least 4 pcs., you will get at least 60 baits/pack. One bait can last up to 30 minutes or more or at least 6 to 10 fish. Compare that to bloodworms and you save a lot of money and spend less time in rebaiting your hooks. Plus if you find out that the fish are not biting that day, you do not have to give your bait away. You could just put it back in your tackle box. 

BTW, where in Lesner are you fishing? I know there is a parking lot right before you cross the bridge to the right. Do you park there and just fish from the shore?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Yep that's the lot you're thinking of. $2 for parking, it's been pretty busy down there...but if you get out there on a rainy not-so-sunny weekday earlier on, you pretty much got your pick of a spot.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I think it's $5/day for non Va Beach residents. It's cheaper after 5pm too. I can't remember the exact numbers.

When you do go out there, make sure you bring enough weight with you. The current really moves out there and will pull your line over someone elses sometimes. Lines do get crossed there quite a bit.


----------

